
Lenovo launches HoloLens competitor - yodon
https://www.engadget.com/2019/05/13/lenovo-thinkreality-ar-vr-headset-hololens-2/
======
taneq
I wonder how this will play out with IP, given that Lenovo has been
manufacturing a Windows Mixed Reality headset using Microsoft's VR/AR tech?
They'd have to tread very carefully to avoid stepping on any MS patents etc.
with inside-out tracking.

Also, once again (as with Valve vs. HTC) we see the pattern playing out:

1) Platform owner develops new tech to be used on their platform, tries to
foster an ecosystem

2) Third parties develop products based on the tech

3) Third parties launch competing platform because in the end, platforms are
more profitable than hardware

4) Market is fragmented and we can't have nice things

~~~
yumraj
This is how it will play out:

1) MS will sue Lenovo.

2) China will threaten MS with consequences including no access to China
market.

3) MS will withdraw the lawsuit and lick its wounds.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
From my 9 years working in Microsoft China, I think Lenovo, Microsoft, and
China all have a very good relationship. I’d be very surprised if Microsoft
took action against Lenovo, I would be astounded if they went anywhere near
where the Chinese government would admonish them.

~~~
WorldMaker
I wouldn't be surprised here if Microsoft was even intentionally lending the
IP. Microsoft doesn't want to be the sole hardware vendor in a category, so
encouraging HoloLens clones is probably somewhere on their explicit agenda.

------
dna_polymerase
The only place I see such devices are highly polished demos to show the
'capabilities of AR/VR'. I've never seen such headsets used for anything even
remotely useful (not considering gaming as extremely useful). I think the
AR/VR craze is just here because we have nothing really new at the moment and
investors want to pour money into something.

~~~
andybak
You've missed out something in between "games" and "useful".

The arts.

There's still a lot of interest (at least from where I'm standing) in VR etc
as a creative medium. There's some really remarkable work being created.

~~~
germinalphrase
Is there a good resource for finding such work?

I recently experienced some VR art at the Walker Art Center (museum of modern
art) in Minneapolis and was decidedly underwhelmed.

~~~
brandonjm
There are plenty of others but these are some that have stood out to me.

SIGGRAPH has a VR Theatre where they show short VR films [1].

EyeJack is a platform for AR art, though you may need to visit an exhibit to
see the actual art. [2]

[1] [https://s2018.siggraph.org/conference/conference-
overview/co...](https://s2018.siggraph.org/conference/conference-
overview/computer-animation-festival/vr-theater/)

[2] [https://eyejackapp.com](https://eyejackapp.com)

------
garmaine
No 6DOF controllers. That’s a pretty big weakness when it comes to interacting
with AR objects.

------
writimov
I've used a Google Glass, Oculus Rift, Cardboard VR systems and seen a demo of
Oculus Rift. Is the Lenovo ThinkReality a real competitor? The market hasn't
picked up VR for gaming and AR has flopped so far. How about high end systems
for engineering and design. There could be a case where engineering speed and
collaboration could increase from using a few of these systems at any company
doing hardware design.

~~~
ako
I don't think AR has flopped so far, but when it's used well it's not
perceived as AR.

For example, my car has a rear camera, which overlays where you are going
depending on the position of the steering wheel. This is reality augmented,
but since it feels so natural, nobody thinks about this as AR.

~~~
sheep-a
I'm not convinced... to me AR is an environment you can interact with or it
interacts with the environment. Some lines drawn on a screen. meh

~~~
ako
You’re interacting: you have your controller, the steering wheel, and you are
manipulating an object, the car, and the computer inside your car is using
sensors to determine how you are performing inside your environment, and
providing you with virtual information combined with real world information so
you are better equipped to do your job, than without the additional
information augmented to you reality.

------
whamlastxmas
Can't even visit because it's trying to redirect me through some ad tracking
url. Wonder if it's just me

~~~
neonate
[http://archive.is/grv32](http://archive.is/grv32)

~~~
whamlastxmas
Thanks

